
Walkthrough of a D2C rebrand - shwinnabego
https://medium.com/@shwinnabego/rebranding-modern-mammals-e32bdfe966f1
======
shwinnabego
I operate a small digital studio that focuses on branding, design and dev for
direct-to-consumer brands. This was our first effort managing all of the
pieces end-to-end, so thought I'd share what that process looks like.

